
Ask HN: Why do registrars force you to use their nameservers first? - quickthrower2
It seems like when I register a domain I have to go in and change the name-servers, then wait 48 hours for that to switch over, but why do they do this? Why can&#x27;t they let me choose the name-servers prior to registering and start off with the right settings?
======
jamieweb
For 'consumer' registrars, it's probably because 95% of their customers are
small non-tech businesses who just want a website and don't know what DNS is,
etc.

Nowadays, name server changes for well-maintained TLDs usually propagate
within an hour or so based on my experience.

~~~
quickthrower2
I just did one and changed it immediately and before querying the domain and
it was OK.

However I have seen it take longer, and it might be because of caching by my
ISP or something.

------
dylz
They don't. Good ones let you choose at registration time. Mine lets you pick
a default in the first place of your own..

------
3xblah
Perhaps they have been "parking" the domain previously, very common amongst
some large registrars

